# Trigger, Timer, Counter in WinCC flexible



## Tommyx (18 April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit in einem WinCC flexible 2007 Projekt ein Script ohne Verbindung zur SPS zyklisch anzustoßen (gewünschtes Intervall ca. 1s). Am einfachsten ginge dies mittels eines Timers, eines Counters oder einer sonstigen Triggermöglichkeit des Bediengeräts (Solch eine Triggermöglichkeit wäre mir auch an vielen anderen Stellen in WCCflex hilfreich). Zwar können mittels des Aufgabenplaners auch Scripte angestoßen werden, allerdings kann dort als kleinstes Intervall lediglich 1min vorgegeben werden. 

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere auch schon mal mit solchen Problemen gekämpft (Timer, Counter o. ä. braucht man ja eher häufiger) und hat deshalb einen guten Rat parat.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Gruß Tommyx


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 April 2008)

Hallo,
nach meinem Kenntnisstand werden sowohl bei ProTool wie auch bei WccFlex von den internen Variablen keine Trigger-Ereignisse gebildet. Die Einzige Möglichkeit, die da besteht, hast du schon angesprochen. Ansonsten gehen noch Tastendrücke, aber die Wert-Änderung von internen Variablen wird nicht ausgewertet (obwohl du dort etwas zuweisen kannst).
Du kannst also wohl oder übel an dieser Stelle nur auf die SPS zurückgreifen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## stoff76 (28 April 2008)

Hallo
Sorry bin etwas spät mit meiner Antwort.... Folgendes ist zwar etwas umständlich, aber funzt:

Dim iSekunde
Do
iSekunde = Second(Now)    

    Select Case iSekunde
    Case 0
        'Anweisung
    Case 1
        'Anweisung
'... Case 59
    End Select   
Loop 


Gruss Stoff76


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 April 2008)

Ich würde bei endlos bearbeiteten Scripten sehr vorsichtig sein ...
Es werden nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Scripten aufgerufen (ab 20 wird verworfen) und bearbeitet. Außerdem besteht nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung dabei die Gefahr, dass sich die Visu aufhängt (hatte ich schon mal ...).

Gruß
LL


----------

